# NC-17 Blackspire DS1 Kettenführung + C4 Lexan Rockring



## Tim Simmons (16. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/NC-17-Blackspire...ryZ77577QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tim Simmons (17. Juni 2007)

...noch 7 stunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (17. Juni 2007)

*20uhr ist ende...*


----------

